# Teich ist grün, brau, trüb



## sabinesa (26. Aug. 2011)

Hallo!

Im Juni haben wir unseren Teich angelegt. Teichvolumen ca. 11000 Liter. 15 Goldfische. 
Leider haben wir seit Beginn das Problem mit kleinen Schwebeteilchen, die das Wasser grün färben und trüben. Vor ein paar Wochen wurde das Wasser dann plötzlich bräunlich. Ich denke mal, dass die Schwebealgen dann abgestorben sind. Ich hab mir dann einen Pondovac Teichsauger gekauft. Nach ein paar Mal saugen, wurde das Wasser zumindest im 1 Meter tiefen Bereich etwas klarer. Aber die Freude war bald wieder verflogen, vorallem nachdem nun seit einer Woche 30 Grad herrschen. 

Unser Kind badet täglich im Teich und wirbelt natürlich die ganzen abgestorbenen Algen wieder auf, sodass der ganze ohnehin trübe Teich voller abgestorbener Schwebeteilchen ist. OK, der Teich ist ja bei der tiefsten Stelle nur 1,40 Meter tief.

Gepflanzt haben wir verschiedenste Pflanzenarten im Sumpfbereich und zudem __ Hechtkraut, __ Wasserpest und Seerosen. Aber nachdem der Teich noch recht neu ist, sind die Pflanzen noch sehr klein (wie auf dem Bild zu sehen).

Wir haben einen viel zu schwachen Teichfilter von unserem vorherigen Teich. Und ich denke, ich komme um eine Neuanschaffung nicht drum rum. Oder denkt ihr, die Pflanzen kriegen das die nächsten Jahre allein in den Griff?
Wenn nicht, welchen Filter würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich absoluter Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin. Ich weiß nur dass ich einen Filter für 20000 Liter brauche, wegen dem Fischbesatz. Aber welche Komponenten (Filter, Pumpe, UVC etc) weiß ich überhaupt nicht. Günstig soll es natürlich sein ;-)

Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen, den richtigen Weg zu einem klaren Teich einzuschlagen.
Danke!


----------



## ChristianB (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich ist grün, brau, trüb*

Hallo,

gönne Deinem Teich mal ein paar Wochen/Monate Ruhe ohne Baden , Saugen und Keschern, dann wird´s schon werden

Ich habe auch im Juni 2011 einen 8.000L Teich gebaut. Klares Wasser auch ohne UVC und großem Filter (ist bei mir naturlich auch im nächsten Jahr fallig).  

Grüße aus Dortmund

Christian


----------



## sternchen30 (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich ist grün, brau, trüb*

Hallo Christian,
wir haben unseren Teich auch vor ca. 2 Monaten neu angelegte und danach auch eine grüne Brühe gehabt, danach schön braun und jetzt wird es langsam. Seit ein paar Tagen seitdem es heiß ist, geht nichts mehr, ich denke die Hitze macht schon viel aus aber es soll ja kühler werden. 
Ohne Filter, UVC oder Chemie aber sehr viele Pflanzen.
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## Eugen (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich ist grün, brau, trüb*

Hi Sabine,
ein nigelnagelneuer Teich mit 15 Goldies und einem "badenden" Kind. 
Ja.wie soll denn bitte das Wasser ausschauen ???
Die "kleinen Schwebeteilchen,die das Wasser grün färbten" sind schlicht Algen.
Und dein Kind wirbelt da keine abgestorbenen Algen, sondern schlicht Mulm oä. auf.
Mit den momentanen Temperaturen hat das nix zu tun.
Da aber die "Badesaison" eh bald vorbei ist,warte einfach das nächste Jahr ab, Gib dem Teich noch etwas mehr UW-Pflanzen und deinem Kind fürs nächste Jahr Badeverbot.
2013 hast du dann nen "schönen Teich"


----------



## sabinesa (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich ist grün, brau, trüb*

Hallo!

Klingt schon plausibel was ihr sagt. Nur auf das Baden wollen wir nicht verzichten, denn deswegen haben wir den Teich extra etwas größer gemacht.
Ich weiß, ein Schwimmteich müsste eigentlich um ein vielfaches größer sein, aber das ging bei uns Platztechnisch nicht, und wir wollen ja auch keine Bahnen schwimmen.
Gibt es denn keine andere Möglichkeit, als auf das Baden zu verzichten? Oder heißt dass, wir sollen dem Teich lediglich Ruhe geben, damit er sein Gleichgewicht herstellen kann und dann darf die Badesaison wieder starten?
Kann ein Filter da nichts vollbringen?


----------



## animei (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich ist grün, brau, trüb*

Hallo Sabine,

da der Teich zum Schwimmen (oder Baden) gedacht ist, hätte ich  keine Fische eingesetzt, zumindest keine Goldfische und wenn überhaupt, dann nicht gleich nach Fertigstellung des Teiches, aber diesen Fehler machen wohl die meisten, wenn ich mir hier im Forum verschiedene Beiträge ansehe. Die Teiche sind noch nicht ganz fertig und schon sind Fische drin. 

Dass Dein Teich trüb ist, ist völlig normal, aber das wäre er wahrscheinlich auch ohne Fische, denn es dauert einfach seine Zeit, bis das ganze eingefahren ist, aber auch dann wird er vermutlich nie ganz frei von Schwebealgen sein.

Mein Teich ist jetzt 10 Jahre alt (ohne Fische und ohne Filter), die ersten Jahre hatte ich Fadenalgen ohne Ende, die sind jetzt weg, aber Schwebealgen habe ich immer. Allerdings kann ich bis auf 2 m Tiefe den Boden sehen.

Was den Filter angeht, also die paar Pflanzen, die ich auf Deinen Fotos sehe, werden es ohne Filter auf jeden Fall nicht schaffen, den Teich klar zu halten.

Hast Du keinen Skimmer? Der könnte dann wenigsten die aufgewirbelten Teile gleich mal absaugen.


----------



## sabinesa (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich ist grün, brau, trüb*

Hallo!

Den Mulm werde ich wahrscheinlich nie wegbekommen oder? Weil er zu fest an der Folie haftet und der Sauger schafft das nicht wirklich. 
Jedoch wird er ja ziemlich aufgewirbelt, wenn drin gebadet wird. Könnte eine gute Filteranlage den aufgewirbelten Mulm beseitigen?
Welchen Filter, Pumpe etc. könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Übrigens, nachdem es gestern recht kalt war, ist das Wasser heute bis ca 1 Meter sehr klar. Sicher würde es mit der Zeit ein schöner klarer Teich werden. Aber wie gesagt, aufs Baden verzichten möchte ich nicht :-(

Danke


----------



## koifischfan (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich ist grün, brau, trüb*



> Könnte eine gute Filteranlage den aufgewirbelten Mulm beseitigen?


Ich sage mal nein. Wie sollen denn z.B. die Würstchen der Fische in den Filter kommen?


----------



## thorti-caro (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich ist grün, brau, trüb*

hallo.
auch wir hatten dieses jahr arge probleme mit dem teichwasser  grün/braun......
es war eine regelrechte trübung....
haben nach tipp von unserem teichfachmann  eine  200l regentonne mit etwas kies befüllt und auf dem kies
3 lagen vlieswatte (dunstabzugshaubenfilter zb. ) gelegt. unten an der tonne einen einlauf vom gereinigten wasser in den teich. von oben das wasser aus dem teich auf die watte einlaufen lassen. haben noch zusätzlich
einen überlauf angebracht. je nach verschmutzungsgrad muß die watte gewechselt bzw ausgespült werden.
keine 3 wochen später glasklares wasser bis zu einer sichttiefe von 1.80 m. zusätzlich teichfilter in 3kammersystem + uvc laufen lassen, damit mikroorganissmen im teichfilter nicht absterben, denn in der watte bilden sich keine mikroorganismen so unser teichfachmann 
lg


----------

